# Wetsuit shampoo



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

anybody know of any local sources for wetsuit shampoo ?


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

How much do you need? MBT sells Trident brand, pretty good stuff!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

probably just a few oz, where and what is "MBT" ?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT Divers

3920 Barrancas Ave

Pensacola

(850) 455-7702

www.mbtdivers.com


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks !


----------

